# I love my N7, but I am going to throw it at the wall



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Why does my N7 seem to get stuck on the Google Splash screen constantly? I rebooted it earlier and it got stuck on the splash screen, now I can't even get it to boot up. It was running just fine, just having a problem with my works Wifi so I rebooted...

It has done this in the past a lot and the only way I was successful in getting it unstuck was by booting to bootloader and "fastboot reboot"

Am I the only one with this problem? I might have to take it back...


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

Are you completely stock?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

No

And I'd like a suggestion to get it to boot since I am at work with no computer

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sekine12 (Oct 13, 2011)

Go to booloader, boot to recovery, and reboot from there. If you can't get to recovery, you're gonna have a hard time.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

You aren't very patient, the reason that the device gets "stuck" on the splash screen is because it's doing a sort of file integrity check. Going off stock can kick that off quite frequently.

Think when you hard kill your windows PC and then the next time windows boots it will go and scan through all the files to make sure nothing is broken, well starting with android 4.1, your android device is doing something very similar. The trick is to just wait or it will keep doing it over and over again.


----------



## headcheese (Aug 1, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> No
> 
> And I'd like a suggestion to get it to boot since I am at work with no computer
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


What recovery do you use? I had that issue but updating my recovery to the latest twrp seemed to have fixed it. YMMV

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet (Nov 5, 2011)

Are you running a custom kernal? What about undervolting? If you are undervolting it could cause this to happen.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

deltaechoe said:


> You aren't very patient, the reason that the device gets "stuck" on the splash screen is because it's doing a sort of file integrity check. Going off stock can kick that off quite frequently.
> 
> Think when you hard kill your windows PC and then the next time windows boots it will go and scan through all the files to make sure nothing is broken, well starting with android 4.1, your android device is doing something very similar. The trick is to just wait or it will keep doing it over and over again.


I am plenty patient, but it sits on the screen for over 5 mins literally, I give up and try again. I have had it sit on the splash screen for roughly 1-2 mins and then boot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jayfried (Jan 5, 2012)

Need info on your setup to help troubleshoot. ROM, kernel and settings.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm personally on CM10 with standard CM kernel and my boot times are always very fast.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

If you're that mad over it, you could always give it to me 

Sent from my GT-P1000 using RootzWiki


----------



## kendon (Jan 11, 2012)

deltaechoe said:


> You aren't very patient, the reason that the device gets "stuck" on the splash screen is because it's doing a sort of file integrity check. Going off stock can kick that off quite frequently.


i have never seen an android device doing a "file integrity check". since 4.0 even dexopt has a progress indicator and counter, so you can see the progress.

doesn't anybody use logcat anymore to see what the device is doing when it doesn't work properly?


----------



## jewremy (Jun 15, 2011)

kendon said:


> i have never seen an android device doing a "file integrity check". since 4.0 even dexopt has a progress indicator and counter, so you can see the progress.
> 
> doesn't anybody use logcat anymore to see what the device is doing when it doesn't work properly?


I have the same issue every once in a while, and that was the first thing I thought of. However, no dice. It crashes on boot before adb starts.

OP: try to grab a last_kmsg next time it happens. That should help see what it is.

Sorry...here's the command:

cat /proc/last_kmsg /data/media/last_kmsg


----------



## ScooterG (Jan 1, 2012)

GatorsUF said:


> No
> 
> And I'd like a suggestion to get it to boot since I am at work with no computer
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Have you tried throwing it against the wall? Works for me with my co-workers.


----------



## deltaechoe (Jul 20, 2011)

GatorsUF said:


> I am plenty patient, but it sits on the screen for over 5 mins literally, I give up and try again. I have had it sit on the splash screen for roughly 1-2 mins and then boot.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


sometimes it can take up to 10 or even 15 minutes, but it will boot eventually


----------



## auxiliarypie (Jan 3, 2012)

kendon said:


> i have never seen an android device doing a "file integrity check". since 4.0 even dexopt has a progress indicator and counter, so you can see the progress.


its new to 4.1 and it can take a very long time, OP just needs to wait it out. if it's still stuck after 15mins THEN you have a problem

my gnex does this often


----------

